# OMG ! I'm dying !!!



## Bloke (Sep 24, 2017)

So I've eaten a good lunch... and my neighbour (an Italian Nonna) has just brought me in some hot minestrone soup, fresh off her stove.... I can smell it from the kitchen all the way to my desk at home. I really shouldn't eat it, I've had more than enough.. but the amazing smell is killing me...  I can't really cover it and put it in the fridge.. its too hot, but I think I am gonna go nuts if I don't eat it.

What a brilliant first world problem to have, beautiful neighbours and food oversupply / hot soup problem.

Have you had any such similar "dilemmas" caused by the kindness of others ?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 25, 2017)

My favorite soup!


----------



## Bloke (Sep 25, 2017)

I ended up leaving the house returning when it cooled and could be put in the fridge.... I think half will be supper when I get home..


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 25, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Have you had any such similar "dilemmas" caused by the kindness of others ?


A female co-worker of mine, who was a wonderful cook, used to bring me home cooked food often to have for lunch. The problem? She would bring me enough food for three people and then be offended if I didn't eat every bite!


----------



## Bloke (Sep 25, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> A female co-worker of mine, who was a wonderful cook, used to bring me home cooked food often to have for lunch. The problem? She would bring me enough food for three people and then be offended if I didn't eat every bite!


LOL.... that's the problem I have with my neighbour. I ate the soup as a late dinner (it was even better than it smelled), serving half and polishing it off, I could not resist the balance.

God Bless all the Nonnas


----------



## goomba (Sep 25, 2017)

A work Christmas party one year.

A co-worker made dip.  I took a bite and was floored.  Best I had ever eaten.  I asked her what it was and she said "it's just cheese dip."  I don't know what the hell she did to it.  She was a narcotics detective so..... lol.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 26, 2017)

goomba said:


> A work Christmas party one year.
> 
> A co-worker made dip.  I took a bite and was floored.  Best I had ever eaten.  I asked her what it was and she said "it's just cheese dip."  I don't know what the hell she did to it.  She was a narcotics detective so..... lol.


Bwahahahahahaha !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 26, 2017)

goomba said:


> I don't know what the hell she did to it. She was a narcotics detective so..... lol.


Lol!


----------

